# Update: Al Jefferson Hurt, Tears ACL (Out For Season)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> A feisty New Orleans bench overtook the Wolves, and Al Jefferson was lost in the final seconds to a right knee injury. New Orleans won 101-97 to hand Minnesota its sixth loss in the past seven games.
> 
> Jefferson crashed to the floor after a defensive possession with 27.2 seconds remaining. He was vying for a ball with New Orleans center Sean Marks, and he came down with his right leg on the inside of Marks' right foot. Jefferson's knee appeared to twist on impact. He tried to get up and walk but went back down to the court, holding his knee with both hands, grimacing and rocking back and forth.
> 
> ...


http://www.twincities.com/timberwolves/ci_11659923


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Minnesota Timberwolves standout center Al Jefferson is out indefinitely with a torn anterior cruciate ligament in his right knee and will be out indefinitely, the team said today.
> 
> Jefferson will have surgery in six to 10 days.


http://www.twincities.com/sports/ci_11664211?source=rss


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Hello, Kevin Love.


----------



## Stormy (Jan 25, 2009)

Al Jefferson will be missed. K-Love will get more minutes then Jason Collins and Calvin Booth (ugh!)

I expect Foye and Gomes along with Love to increase their scoring ppg.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

There goes my fantasy team.


----------

